# Snowex 8611pp right wing won't retract



## waltzie (Dec 8, 2016)

It will extend using the controller, and it will retract on Its own pushing into a pile. Could this be a fuse issue?


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

waltzie said:


> It will extend using the controller, and it will retract on Its own pushing into a pile. Could this be a fuse issue?


Doubtful it's a fuse, that would mean each and every function would have a separate fuse. If to much ice and snow get jammed ( or gravel) into the box, they can stick. Your selinoid might not be opening to allow flow to the top side of the ram, or dirt/ debris have gotten into the valve. Test your coil on that valve, are you getting 12V ?


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

8611?
I thought that was a blizzard designation?
I know snow ex bought them, I just thought they called it something different 

If it’s the old blizzard set up, there’s a bank of solenoids (s coils or something) every function has its own solenoid (I know it’s a night mare) 
I think there were 12?
One of those could be bad
I’ve had to replace them before


----------



## waltzie (Dec 8, 2016)

I didn't get a chance to look into it, as I've been out plowing for the last 10 or 12 hours. However the wing started working about 10 hours later.

I believe the snowex designation is 8611 LP.


----------



## waltzie (Dec 8, 2016)

Thank you for the responses, I'm going to look at it once I get back to the shop.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

waltzie said:


> I didn't get a chance to look into it, as I've been out plowing for the last 10 or 12 hours. However the wing started working about 10 hours later.
> 
> I believe the snowex designation is 8611 LP.


The solenoids can be glitchy 
I haven't bought a new snow ex yet, but the snow ex rep swore up and down those clunky blizzard designs were all mega super updated and please please please buy one!
If it still has 12 scoil solenoids I don't know if I want one 
What I'm remembering and what you have may be two different things.
I know the old blizzards used to get snow/frozen debris hung up behind the wing and up here especially gravel (which we used for sanding)

Have you tried putting the blade in a heated shop and thawing it out?


----------



## waltzie (Dec 8, 2016)

The temps never got below 30 during the 20 hours I was out. I don't think it was frozen up, and with the exception of this little glitch, the blade has performed flawlessly for two years. It plows roughly 20 acres per event. 

My Myers blades on the other hand, crap the bed pretty much every chance they get. I would not hesitate to buy another snow ex.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

waltzie said:


> The temps never got below 30 during the 20 hours I was out. I don't think it was frozen up, and with the exception of this little glitch, the blade has performed flawlessly for two years. It plows roughly 20 acres per event.
> 
> My Myers blades on the other hand, crap the bed pretty much every chance they get. I would not hesitate to buy another snow ex.


The blizzard 810/8611 lp was good but bad ,
I really liked... 85% of the plow. 
But 25% of any storm was spent trying to get them running again.
Stressful.
I'm super tempted to try a new snowex, does yours have down pressure by chance?
I'm wondering how well that works.
Was terrible on the snowway plows, not enough weight.


----------



## waltzie (Dec 8, 2016)

Mine does not, it came out the year after I purchased mine. I think the plow weighs 1100 pounds, it's pretty heavy. On a regular snow I can back drag without issue. Today's event was more of an icy slush, and it did not backdrag so well.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

waltzie said:


> I didn't get a chance to look into it, as I've been out plowing for the last 10 or 12 hours. However the wing started working about 10 hours later.
> 
> I believe the snowex designation is 8611 LP.


I'd bet good money you had some ice in there.

I have had\have numerous pre-DD Blizzards, solenoids aren't an issue. Dirt in the valves once in awhile. Fluid needs to be changed and screen cleaned annually.

Maybe post DD solenoids are problematic, but not the older ones.

Only problem on the new SnowEx is keeping fittings tight so we don't lose fluid.


----------



## waltzie (Dec 8, 2016)

I haven't had a loose fitting, but will check all going forward. Good info.

If there was ice, would the wing still move back when you push into a pile?

Does it get packed into the box tubing that it slides in and out of?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

waltzie said:


> I haven't had a loose fitting, but will check all going forward. Good info.


That was on a brand new SnowEx power plow whatever.



waltzie said:


> If there was ice, would the wing still move back when you push into a pile?


It's possible...sometimes they won't extend. Sometimes they will go forward without extending. Sometimes they won't retract.



waltzie said:


> Does it get packed into the box tubing that it slides in and out of?


Not sure exactly where, but somewhere in the slidebox. It's worse when it's closer to freezing. Frozen wings happens a lot if snow is slushy and then temps drop.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> That was on a brand new SnowEx power plow whatever.
> 
> It's possible...sometimes they won't extend. Sometimes they will go forward without extending. Sometimes they won't retract.
> 
> Not sure exactly where, but somewhere in the slidebox. It's worse when it's closer to freezing. Frozen wings happens a lot if snow is slushy and then temps drop.


I agree when its closer to 32 or just below. Snows a little slushy and then freezes. When its really cold the snows more dusty and dont pack as well.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I agree when its closer to 32 or just below. Snows a little slushy and then freezes. When its really cold the snows more dusty and dont pack as well.


I'm happy you agree...because I'm right.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm happy you agree...because I'm right.


I thought I was right.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Pretty simple start to troubleshoot this.
1) lower plow and remove cover
2) find chart on underside of cover and determine which coil activates the passenger side retract.
3) locate the coil determined in step 2 (I believe it is near the bottom)
4) confirm both wires are attached to the coil
5) have someone operate the compact button on the control while you hold a metal wrench or screwdriver about an inch away from the nut on top of the coil. When your buddy presses the button the tool should stick to the metal part.
6) report back result

Note: slide box valves are the lowest on the valve body and most likely to have the wires be pulled off them.


----------



## waltzie (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks bliz. I saved that post for any future troubleshooting. As I reported earlier it is now functioning normally, I'm going to have to lean towards a frozen up wing from the slush.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

waltzie said:


> Thanks bliz. I saved that post for any future troubleshooting. As I reported earlier it is now functioning normally, I'm going to have to lean towards a frozen up wing from the slush.


Yea, the extend power is less than the oomph you get from pushing into a pile.
While you thought temps were mostly over the freezing point when the slush is coming in contact with the metal, the temp can be quite different than the air temp, causing it to freeze.

Sometimes simple trouble shooting like brining it inside and letting everything melt is the best way to rule out stuff.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

tpendagast said:


> the temp can be quite different than the air temp, causing it to freeze.


It can???

How so?

How can the temperature of something out in the open be different than the ambient air temp when it isn't an engine\transmission\hydro\electrical generating piece of equipment?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I can't wait to hear the explanation on this one.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> It can???
> 
> How so?
> 
> How can the temperature of something out in the open be different than the ambient air temp when it isn't an engine\transmission\hydro\electrical generating piece of equipment?


Wind chill


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

tpendagast said:


> Yea, the extend power is less than the oomph you get from pushing into a pile.
> While you thought temps were mostly over the freezing point when the slush is coming in contact with the metal, the temp can be quite different than the air temp, causing it to freeze.
> 
> Sometimes simple trouble shooting like brining it inside and letting everything melt is the best way to rule out stuff.


Dude, you might want to lay low for a bit. statements like this will diminish your credibility faster than you can imagine. Just sayen.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

scottr said:


> Dude, you might want to lay low for a bit. statements like this will diminish your credibility faster than you can imagine. Just sayen.


Lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> Wind chill


That crossed my mind...but I didn't think anyone was that stupid.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

BUFF said:


> Wind chill


Thats it, 35 degrees and driving say 30 mph would bring it down to 22. Plenty cold enough to freeze for sure.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Fuzzy Math


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

scottr said:


> Fuzzy Math


But plausible.... where's Aero.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Nothin wrong with my new common core math.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Sure....... Whatever.....


----------

